# folded book art



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

love doing these with old books, they cost practically nothing at the charity shops but turn out lovely

Sheila


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

sheila kay said:


> love doing these with old books, they cost practically nothing at the charity shops but turn out lovely
> 
> Sheila


Beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful tree! Cute hedgehog.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

Good and Cheap table decorations. Where can I find the instructions?


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

nice tree and very cute hedgehog!


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice and cheap too for table decorations. Where can I find the instructions? Thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a cleaver way to use up old books!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice. I'd heard of altered books but I'd not seen it done before.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

You can find lots of information on you tube and pinterest about this, Isaac G. Salazar, does lots of them just google his name

Have fun

Sheila


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

You did such a nice job.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing...


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the instruction info


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Interesting use of the written word..xo


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

sheila kay said:


> love doing these with old books, they cost practically nothing at the charity shops but turn out lovely
> 
> Sheila


Gorgeous!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very interesting


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Especially love the hedgehog.

Hazel


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

These are cute and clever! I was watching the Spotted Canary last week and she made the prettiest rosettes using paper from old books. It looked pretty easy. Fave crafts has a paper site with all kinds of projects with various papers too. :thumbup:


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great repurposing. The hedgehog is special.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very clever & cute!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

people use old books or they buy new books.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cute idea


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mirror said:


> people use old books or they buy new books.


I'd say people use old books


----------

